# TeamSpeak 3 Server für Linux

## schmidicom

Ich habe auf meinem Server mal zum Testen einen TS3 Server aufgesetzt.

Nun hoffe ich das dieses Post jedem weiterhilft der das ebenfalls machen möchte.

Das Ganze wird nun etwas sparsam ausfallen aber ich denke das es für die meisten ausreichen wird. Ausserdem beschreibe ich hier nur die Installation des Programms jedoch nicht wie es Konfiguriert werden muss dazu sollte man die im Programmpaket beiliegende Dokumentation zu Hilfe nehmen. Nur eines möchte ich dennoch zum Thema Konfiguration loswerden:

Es gibt von TS selbst kein Webinterface mehr alles wird nun über die Client-Software gemacht und über ein neues System das sich ServerQuery nennt. Dieses ServerQuery (kann sowohl aus dem TS3-Client heraus als auch per Telnet angesprochen werden) ist das einzige was noch ein Benutzernamen und Passwort hat und es steht über allem anderen auch über allen virtuellen Servern die man online stellt. Wen man den Server zum ersten mal startet wird ein Passwort generiert und in den Logs angegeben, doch man kann auch von Anfang an ein eigenes festlegen mit der Option (serveradmin_password=PASSWORD). Das funktioniert auch noch nach dem TeamSpeak bereits einmal gestartet und konfiguriert wurde, ihr könnt damit also jederzeit das Passwort des Serveradmin ändern.

Was ich auch noch hinzufügen möchte ist das der TS3-Server ziemlich empfindlich ist wenn es um das devtmpfs unter /dev geht. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was TS3 genau erwartet aber folgende Kerneloption sorgte zumindest bei mir dafür das es nach der Betaversion 28 wieder funktionierte.

```
Linux Kernel Configuration

>Device Drivers

>>Generic Driver Options

[*] Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev

[*]   Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs
```

Die Library libstdc++ muss ebenfalls noch installiert sein da sich Teamspeak sonst nicht starten lässt.

```
emerge libstdc++
```

1. Download

Ladet das passende Programmpaket von der TeamSpeak-Homepage herunter. Es gibt eines für 32bit und 64bit.

Hier noch der Link:

TeamSpeak Homepage - http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads

2. Entpacken

Entpackt das ganze und kopiert es an einen Sinnvollen Ort (z. B. /opt/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86)

3. Initscript erstellen

Leider wird kein passendes initscript mitgeliefert damit man es beim Computerstart automatisch starten lassen könnte, doch zum glück sind wir ja in gentoo unterwegs was das schreiben eines eigenen erheblich erleichtert.   :Wink: 

Kopiert einfach ein beliebiges initscript aus dem Ordner /etc/init.d/ in euer Heimverzeichnis und ersetzt deren Inhalt durch das hier (Aufgepasst wegen 32bit und 64bit, dadurch ändert sich der Name der ausführbaren datei) :

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

  #(Informationen zu Abhängigkeiten)

        need net

        after logger

}

start() {

  #(Befehle zum Starten eines Dienstes)

        ebegin "TeamSpeak3 Server wird gestartet"

        start-stop-daemon --start \

        --exec /opt/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86/ts3server_linux_x86 \

        --user root \

        --chdir /opt/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86/ \

        --env LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86/" \

        --background

        eend $?

}

stop() {

  #(Befehle zum Stoppen eines Dienstes)

        ebegin "TeamSpeak3 Server wird beendet"

        start-stop-daemon --stop \

        --exec /opt/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86/ts3server_linux_x86

        eend $?

}
```

Ist das gemacht kann man dieses initscript noch umbennen in ts3-server oder was man auch immer hier für sinnvoll erachtet und es in den Ordner /etc/init.d/ verschieben.

Und damit hat sich die Installation an sich auch schon erledigt. Sobald das Programm einmal konfiguriert wurde gemäß der beigelegten Anleitung kann dieses initscript problemlos verwendet werden.

EDIT: (Webinterface)

Wie ich weiter oben bereits geschrieben habe wird zum TS3 zwar kein Webinterface mehr mitgeliefert da dies durch ServerQuery ersetzt wurde doch wer auf ein solches Tool nicht verzichten will kann sich dennoch eines besorgen. Zu beachten ist jedoch das diese in der Regel einen funktionierenden HTTP-Server (z.B. Apache) mit PHP Unterstützung benötigen.

Type - Non-Commercial http://addons.teamspeak.com/directory/tools/web-based/Teamspeak-3-Webinterface-by-Psychokiller.html

Type - Commercial http://addons.teamspeak.com/directory/tools/web-based/TWA-Teamspeak-Web-Administration-for-TS3.htmlLast edited by schmidicom on Tue Sep 06, 2011 6:29 am; edited 14 times in total

----------

## ScytheMan

Danke für das Tutorial, aber es gibt soweit ich weiß schon passende Ebuilds für im Portage Tree, damit würde das runterladen und selbstinstallieren entfallen.

edit: whups, kamen erst am 23. dezember, da konntest du noch nichts von wissen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Danke für das Tutorial, aber es gibt soweit ich weiß schon passende Ebuilds für im Portage Tree, damit würde das runterladen und selbstinstallieren entfallen.
> 
> edit: whups, kamen erst am 23. dezember, da konntest du noch nichts von wissen.

 

Jep, da wusste ich noch nichts von aber es schadet auch nicht mal was selber zu machen.

Dann verlernt man es auch nicht   :Wink: 

EDIT1:

Ich habe nun meiner Anleitung noch ein paar Infos hinzugefügt um Stolpersteine zu vermeiden.   :Wink: 

EDIT2:

Zum Thema initscript aus dem ebuild.

Ich hab das jetzt schon auf drei System nicht zum laufen gebracht aber mit meinem eigenen lief die Sache dann auf einmal problemlos, warum auch immer.Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Aug 30, 2011 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

